# P0227 p0226



## ghmmhg (Jul 27, 2018)

Hi there, newbie here. Greetings from Puerto Rico. I have an Infiniti I35 2002, same as Máxima 2000-03 VQ engine 3.5

Downloaded the repair manual.
Did every step pointing towards the Code. 
- 73 in ecm is having low voltage. It is suppose to be between 0.41-0.71v when released. I can only get .11v, other positioning works fine. When press down and the sensor 2 too.
However, I want to be positive. 
check TB harness, volts, continiuty. Everything Fine until I tried to do the "throttle closed valve position learn". After doing it, the relay activates, but the throttle won't move at all even after waiting the 10 seconds. Is it normal? Since I have probably the APP sensor problem? 
I'm doing this 'cause the car was traveling in a lot of pot holes during the incident and don't know if there is something loose.
Any help? Thank You.
TB signal volts 2 and 5 stay like there nothing happens even if I depress the accelerator pedal. 
Another tip, Code instantly shows Up miliseconds after I erase them, at least p0227.


----------

